# Google Place Pages are No More - welcome to Google+ Local Pages



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

A recent development in the local SEO sphere is that as of today, if you've had a Google Local Page, it has now been converted to a Google+ local page. The migration might take a few days. 

More on the details: 

http://www.smallbusinesssem.com/goo...e-gives-birth-to-new-google-local-pages/5828/

http://searchengineland.com/google-...the-center-of-gravity-for-local-search-122770


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I wonder what is going to happen for those who created a google + page for their business awhile back. I guess now we will have two different business pages? This is assuming they will convert your old google page to the new format.

Pat


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> I wonder what is going to happen for those who created a google + page for their business awhile back. I guess now we will have two different business pages? This is assuming they will convert your old google page to the new format.
> 
> Pat


That question came up on google's forums and they've said that they will combine the two in the "very near" future so you should end up with just one "Google Plus Local Page"

On a side note, their naming scheme has turned into a clusterF+

...+Local? Local Plus? Local+? Plus Local? Places Plus? Google local plus? LBC?


----------



## MartyDukes (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. It will be interesting to see how this plays out. Looks like google is going all in on google plus.

I can see how this new scheme could be beneficial to those of us who get a lot of clients from google local search. And I think that this could drive even more clients if/when people start actually using google plus. Other than that, I guess it's time to learn the new system.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

MartyDukes said:


> Thanks for the heads up. It will be interesting to see how this plays out. Looks like google is going all in on google plus.
> 
> I can see how this new scheme could be beneficial to those of us who get a lot of clients from google local search. And I think that this could drive even more clients if/when people start actually using google plus. Other than that, I guess it's time to learn the new system.


Agree.

For the time being, the back-end for us business owners hasn't changed. But they say it's supposed to soon. Ranking hasn't really changed either. The major overhaul is on the user end. The appearance of the pages has changed and when they add in all of the social stuff that's currently available on personal plus pages, your local page will become much more dynamic compared to the old place pages. You'll be able to post messages, have photo albums. Etc. I think it's a great change!


----------



## parodi (Mar 15, 2010)

y.painting said:


> A recent development in the local SEO sphere is that as of today, if you've had a Google Local Page, it has now been converted to a Google+ local page. The migration might take a few days.
> 
> More on the details:
> 
> ...


One BIG change I noticed today is with Google Reviews. It looks like just having a gmail account or a regular google account will now longer suffice. You have to be a Google+ member in order to leave a review.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm having that problem right now. What should I do?

Sent from Android Phone using Paint Talk


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Oh wow. I just went and checked. They already changed mine. Doesnt matter to me as long as I still have my reviews which I do  Thanks for the post though.


----------

